# Kickboxing + Taekwondo?



## Leo89 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hey everyone, I'm currently studying kukkiwon style taekwondo, so far no problems/complaints. 

I am however thinking of taking up something a little more aggressive in terms of full contact tournaments. 

I'm still just a white belt so obviously this wouldn't be happening right away. 

Is it easy to transition from one to the other?


----------



## drop bear (Oct 26, 2016)

I know guys who do it.


----------



## Leo89 (Oct 27, 2016)

drop bear said:


> I know guys who do it.



How often do they train? 

And are there any open amateur kickboxing tournaments?


----------



## KangTsai (Oct 27, 2016)

If you have kicking down, that's already 1/4 transition done. Now you just need to learn how to box, basic strategy, and get fitness in check. 

I have seen many kick boxing fights with ITF and WTF taekwondo black belts; fast kicks and fast movement, but terrible hands, a bad stance, and overconfidence. 

Then there are people who integrate taekwondo into their full contact game, such as Dale Cook, who had many victories in spectacular fashion. 
Really, it's about how you integrate.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 27, 2016)

Leo89 said:


> How often do they train?
> 
> And are there any open amateur kickboxing tournaments?



If they compete they train pretty much every day. Our guys who are not tkd guys do 12hrs plus a week.

As far as competitions i have not heard of any turn up on the day style get matched up and fight ones.  But there should be a vehicle out there for first time fighters.  Have a chat to some fight gyms i suppose.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Oct 27, 2016)

Do whatever you want to do, anyone who says you can't train 2 at the same time are just wrong, martial arts isn't about which style is best to me it's about getting yourself as many tools as you can you'll get your tools you'll learn from karate and you'll also get different tools from kickboxing. Maybe some things will be different in the 2 style but there's nothing wrong with learning both ways and forming your own opinion on what works best for you, as for competition depends on your area but since you're a beginner in any form of martial art you probably won't be fighting full contact for at 6 months to a year


----------



## Buka (Oct 28, 2016)

Leo89 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm currently studying kukkiwon style taekwondo, so far no problems/complaints.
> 
> I am however thinking of taking up something a little more aggressive in terms of full contact tournaments.
> 
> ...



Easy? No. Can't think of anything in Martial Arts that's easy. As for full contact competition, even less so, it's a real hard road when you've never done it.
But you can do it if you put your mind to it, many have. Just have fun and keep training, bro. You're not in a hurry so just enjoy the process.


----------



## marques (Oct 28, 2016)

It would be simpler understand one before moving to the next. Especially in the case of 2 stand-up and you being a beginner. 

But at the end is just that:


KangTsai said:


> Really, it's about how you integrate.


----------



## Ntyagi (Dec 27, 2016)

Leo89 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm currently studying kukkiwon style taekwondo, so far no problems/complaints.
> 
> I am however thinking of taking up something a little more aggressive in terms of full contact tournaments.
> 
> ...


Yes it is possible. I started out in TKD (or at least a derivative from TKD) but "easily" (and I say "easily" because I loved my training...it's therapy for me and never a hardship if you love it!) transgressed to full-contact kickboxing as I felt the competitive application in full-contact was much better (more satisfying). I still competed in TKD almost weekly on the side so managed both.  Work on stances (footwork), bag-work and boxing and you should be fine but as a white belt, learn to walk before you run!! It really is a different game! Don't underestimate it! I saw many "tough guys" come into the gym and "want" to kick-box but "how loud" you bark and puff out your chest in the street doesn't often transpire into the ring. It was always amusing to watch the humbling process once the first punch or kick landed but, get a few belts in TKD under your belt (excuse the in), build that confidence and then ramp it up but ensure you spar with superior fighters. They'll tell you whether it's for you...or not! Good luck and enjoy the journey!


----------

